# Meredith by Penn Stove Company, Lewistown PA



## GAP (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I am brand new to the forum and have a few questions about a stove I recently purchased,  The stove says Meredith on the front. On the tag on the rear it says: Penn Stove Company, Lewistown, PA; Model WCS; Date Tested 7/9/82; Serial # 420.  On another tag is written Arnold Green Testing Lab, Inc. Natick MA 01760 STL-002.  The stove also states that it is approved for wood and anthracite.  There appears to be shaker grates installed in it.  I am looking for any info on this stove - especially a user's guide and owers manual.  There is a mounting location for a blower in the rear (4 studs and a rectangular hole), but no blower.  Does anyone know how I could obtain one?  Also, do I need to change the grates to burn wood?  Or, do I use the shaker grates?  Any ideas about what size coal to use?  I have done a search on this forum and found an advertisement - which unfortunately doesn't give too much info.  If anyone has copies of any manuals please send them to me at gap52optonline.net   Thank you in advance.


----------



## webbie (Aug 27, 2013)

Any pics?

My first thought is that it might be a Pennfield stove....which would have been made and tested about that time.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/pennfield-stoves/?noRedirect=1

The name penn and penn stoves were probably used hundreds of times over the years!


----------



## GAP (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess there isn't much info on this stove.  Does anyne on the forum own one?  The stove has a rectangle opening in the rear with 4 studs.  Is this for a blower?  If so, does anyone know what blower I should attach to it?  Also, the doors have glass - which is nice, but can the coal go up against this glass?  Any tips on lighting a coal fire would be helpfull - I'm a wood burner.  Thanks again, Greg


----------



## webbie (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, Meredith!

Then my guess is that it's this unit....but  made by a subcontractor:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/meredith-stoves/

Does that look like it?
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/has-anyone-heard-of-a-stove-brand-meredith.1117/
Mentions Penn stove as making Meredith.

As to the other questions, you can certainly find a blower that fits or can be easily modified if you want the blower (optional).
Lots of places online and local (Graingers) have good supplies of blowers....
http://www.hydroponics.net/i/132497
is one example...

When it comes to coal, you first have to confirm a couple things. Does it have shaker grates? Does all or most of the combustion air come in beneath the grates?

These stoves usually have some kind of a short liner even in the front of the grate - maybe 3" to 5" high - which prevents the coal from resting against the glass.

Pictures would be REALLY helpful if you can take them.


----------



## GAP (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you for replying.  Yes, that looks like my stove - except the one pictured has a nice soapstone top.  Anyway, do you know where I can get an owner's manual for it?  I have installed it, and was wondering if it needed a damper in the stove piping to the chimney. The grates are shaker grates and I'm not sure if they would need to be changed to wood grates if I wanted to burn wood in it.  Also, it seems that the coal would be right up against the glass if I built up 4 or 5 inches of coal.  Thanks again for taking the time to answer my post!


----------



## Patty H (Oct 2, 2013)

I own a Meredith Wood/Coal stove purchased in 1983...the two blower fans on either side finally stopped working and I had an electrician come in and remove them...seem to be axial fans, but I have no specification manual to indicate replacement parts...does anyone have a suggestion other than to take the fans to a dealer and see if they have something similar?  Need some direction.


----------



## begreen (Oct 2, 2013)

The fans likely have a replacement available. They usually are a standard size of about 5". Measure them up and look for any motor identification on the fan. When shopping, look for 120v axial (muffin) of about 80-100 cfm of the same dimension in the Grainger, Newark etc. catalogs online. If possible, try to buy fans that have ball bearings instead of sleeve bearings. They last longer. Pabst makes some good quite fans. This is a 5" fan for example (not sure if that is the size your stove takes, but it is a common size) http://www.newark.com/ebm-papst/4606x/axial-fan-119mm-x-38mm-115vac-106cfm/dp/88K2740 though it may be a bit too powerful and noisy (50db). Here are some other 5" fans that are much quieter and run at 80 cfm.

http://www.newark.com/nmb-technologies/4715fs-12t-b20-d00/axial-fan-119mm-115vac-100ma/dp/13M3948?in_merch=Popular Fans & Blowers

http://www.newark.com/multicomp/mcsp103a-1123lbl-gn/fan-120x120x38mm-115vac/dp/96M8251


----------



## Patty H (Oct 2, 2013)

begreen said:


> The fans likely have a replacement available. They usually are a standard size of about 5". Measure them up and look for any motor identification on the fan. When shopping, look for 120v axial (muffin) of about 80-100 cfm of the same dimension in the Grainger, Newark etc. catalogs online. If possible, try to buy fans that have ball bearings instead of sleeve bearings. They last longer. Pabst makes some good quite fans. This is a 5" fan for example (not sure if that is the size your stove takes, but it is a common size) http://www.newark.com/ebm-papst/4606x/axial-fan-119mm-x-38mm-115vac-106cfm/dp/88K2740 though it may be a bit too powerful and noisy (50db). Here are some other 5" fans that are much quieter and run at 80 cfm.
> 
> http://www.newark.com/nmb-technologies/4715fs-12t-b20-d00/axial-fan-119mm-115vac-100ma/dp/13M3948?in_merch=Popular Fans & Blowers
> 
> http://www.newark.com/multicomp/mcsp103a-1123lbl-gn/fan-120x120x38mm-115vac/dp/96M8251


Thanks for the info...I was going to take them to Grainger and see what they could come up with...hoping for something a little quieter than the "jet engine" sound the old ones produced, but they sure kept the house warm!  Also will need gaskets...do you have any idea if they come with the fans or do I need to get that from a fireplace/stove supply store?


----------



## Patty H (Jan 24, 2014)

begreen said:


> The fans likely have a replacement available. They usually are a standard size of about 5". Measure them up and look for any motor identification on the fan. When shopping, look for 120v axial (muffin) of about 80-100 cfm of the same dimension in the Grainger, Newark etc. catalogs online. If possible, try to buy fans that have ball bearings instead of sleeve bearings. They last longer. Pabst makes some good quite fans. This is a 5" fan for example (not sure if that is the size your stove takes, but it is a common size) http://www.newark.com/ebm-papst/4606x/axial-fan-119mm-x-38mm-115vac-106cfm/dp/88K2740 though it may be a bit too powerful and noisy (50db). Here are some other 5" fans that are much quieter and run at 80 cfm.
> 
> http://www.newark.com/nmb-technologies/4715fs-12t-b20-d00/axial-fan-119mm-115vac-100ma/dp/13M3948?in_merch=Popular Fans & Blowers
> 
> http://www.newark.com/multicomp/mcsp103a-1123lbl-gn/fan-120x120x38mm-115vac/dp/96M8251


 
wanted to thank you...ordered fans online from newark and had installed by electrician.....blowers were inexpensive and work great...even a little less noisy than originals......very appreciative for the info....they were a lifesaver when furnace stopped working during snowstorm......


----------

